# Just back from Morritt's Seaside in Grand Cayman. Any ??



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 30, 2008)

We just returned from a wonderful, relaxing vacation on the East side of Grand Cayman.    We stayed at the Morritt's Tortuga Seaside bldg.

We did 3 days of diving with Ocean Frontiers, (just down the road from MTC).

I'll post a trip report, when time permits, as I'm still playing "catch-up" at work.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 5, 2008)

*is there a resort no# for Seaside or it is part of Tortuga?*

HI, planning a trip next year and currently searching for a second week... had a chance at Tortuga but no elevator... is there one now in the Seaside section ??? Is it considered part of Tortuga or now another resort no# attached ?!?!? We have a week at the Grand and hoping to attach a second week before losing an expired week !!! thanks


----------



## Seaside (Jul 5, 2008)

There are elevators in the Seaside part of the Tortuga Club and in the Grand.


----------



## ralphd (Jul 5, 2008)

Seaside is part of MTC (Tortuga Club) and does have an elevator. The chances of an exchange into Seaside will be slim. RCI exchangers will normally draw the MTC pool side units. One MTC unit and the Seaside units are oceanfront. The Seaside members currently exceed the number of completed units.

The Grand has a separate resort number and all units are oceanfront (and have elevators).


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you by chance walk down the beach past The Reef to where the Island Resort is being built - is there much activity going on there?


----------



## nerodog (Jul 6, 2008)

*thanks for the info/ need elevator for family members*

HI,thanks, this helps... I pulled Tortuga for the second week. I have one week already set at the Grand as welll as an ongoing search,... I have just released the Tortuga week if anyone is interested... 1BR, Start date Oct. 30-09. Have to have that elevator !!!! thanks for the info !


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 9, 2008)

ralphd said:


> Seaside is part of MTC (Tortuga Club) and does have an elevator. The chances of an exchange into Seaside will be slim. RCI exchangers will normally draw the MTC pool side units. One MTC unit and the Seaside units are oceanfront. The Seaside members currently exceed the number of completed units.
> 
> The Grand has a separate resort number and all units are oceanfront (and have elevators).



Sorry for the delayed response as I was out.    The elevator is located in the middle of the building, on the parking lot side.  ralphd is spot-on in his assessment.   We exchanged on an RCI into an MTC poolside unit back in '06.This time, we stayed as a guest of the owner, a few weeks ago.   IMO, the only way to get into the Seaside, (short of purchasing ), is to rent privately.



caribbeansun said:


> Did you by chance walk down the beach past The Reef to where the Island Resort is being built - is there much activity going on there?




I'm sorry, but I did not walk beyond the Thirsty Surfer  

I am currently working on a trip report and hope to have it posted within the next week, or so.     I'll start a thread and advise when I've done so.


----------



## TomCayman (Jul 10, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> Did you by chance walk down the beach past The Reef to where the Island Resort is being built - is there much activity going on there?



It ain't being built yet.. what you saw on their website was the result of a couple of days with a backhoe so some photos of ground breaking could be posted... nothing since.


----------

